# UK people, RR blue is still around?!



## cutandrun (Jan 27, 2006)

Today, I went to the MAC counter at Selfridges and was just browsing round when I saw on the pigment stand RR blue! It was definitely it, I've seen it in pictures, and I'm really surprised it's still around. Wasn't it discontinued in summer? Anyway, just to tell you guys if anyone wants it, I'm getting mine in a swap, hopefully


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 27, 2006)

Some counters are slow at sending d/c or LE items back, in which case they have it until they return it or it sells out.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 28, 2006)

I managed to pick one up in Cardiff last month too


----------

